# EOI Points Calculation - Need second opinion..!!!



## VJ_KIWI (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi,

I just happened to calculate my EOI Points by myself. (Waiting to get my Silver Fern Stamped anyway..)

I would like to know whether my calculation is correct.. I just need a second look..

Please let me know if I am wrong..!!!

A snap shot of my profile : I am 28 years old, working as Software Tester for 5 years (ICT), got NZQA - level 9...


Age - 30 Points
Relevant Work Experience - 4 years - 15 points
Additional bonus points for work experience in an identified future growth area - 10 points (My Experience comes under ICT which is one of the identified future growth area)

Additional bonus points for work experience in an area of absolute skills shortage - 10 points ( As I am software tester)

Points for qualifications - Level 9 .. So 60 points

So far ----> 30 + 15 + 10 + 10 + 60 = 125 . 

If I get job offer, + 50 ===> 125 + 50 = 175... 

Am I Correct..?

Thanks for your view and comments..


----------

